# Vitamin Deficiency - Is what probably caused my DP/DR



## mjones (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi, when I go through episodes of DP which I recently had a relapse maybe which sucks off course but it's on and off. I was at the grocery store and my DR is bad. I don't really go through DP anymore as I can cry, get mad and feel anxiety at times (During DP I felt nothing). However I get some headaches now bad ones which is stress due to work today and other things.

Now I am probably not going through DP/DR at this time, and the relapse was all my vision as I've had POOR vision when I was younger same exact vision I experienced recently which I might've thought was DR was the same vision I had when I was younger and had to see several eye specialist for.

Now I'm now at a point that it is either my vision that is getting worse again or it's either DP/DR. But thing is I am not completely numb, like I still feel emotions and get happy for somestuff/excited/in a good mood overall.

But regardless, I bought some mutlivitamins as I don't have a lot of fruits/vegies in my diet nor much plus I live in Buffalo, NY so sunlight here is very bad. It covers vitamin A, C, D, E, B6, B12, Viotin, Pantotheric acid, iodine, zinc choline, insotil, folic acid. Now taking the gummies I am legit feeling fine.....like 100% normal right now like no DP, no DR, nothing. Still a slight headache but that's off course from stress.

Overall I recommend everyone here to get multivitamins....they'll help hopefully as they did for me. When I started getting panic attacks/other things it was during middle of wrestling season where I was cutting weight, cut A LOT of weight, and had a terrible nutrition due to staying a certain weight class. Plus when I ate it was shit since at wrestling tournaments the food there is completely trash. I started to experience anxiety, panic attacks and other things. Anxiety is mostly genetic in my family has it runs through my families history.

I believe that I might've experienced my panic attack from a bad sensation in my head (was experiencing bad eye sight which made me think I was gonna go blind which brought in my panic attack).

So I think I found the root cause.......my Mom was right probably lol 

So

>Terrible nutrition, a lot of weight cutting and no proper nutrition

>Eye sight gets worse again, think I'm gonna go blind - I have a very bad panic attack

>DP very bad DP for over a month

>DP Gets better....a lot better

>Feel like I got recovered

>Eat like shit again, no nutritions (was eating oranges, banana's, drinking milk but I was lacking some shit)

>Eye sight gets worse, bad headaches (stress + anxiety caused)

>Take some vitamin supplements, feel so much better

So please try out multivitamins. It's helped me a lot.

Edit: I truthfully believe I was vitamin A deficient.......looking at all my foods/things I've eaten (I count macro's since I lift bro) and it has to be vitamin A deficient........night blindness was occuring in me and everything. I lacked vitamin A when I was younger too and same shit was happening. I hope I get better, right now I'm relaxed and I've learned how to keep my mind calm/stress free for periods through meditation.

So good news! I've learned how to control my mind to a certain extent, meditation is amazing.


----------

